# Malaysia's Parliament To Introduce The Strict Islamic Penal Code



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Possible changes in Malaysia's justice and penal code are being looked at and seems as if 
it may be enacted into law in the very near future.

Read More Here
{source: CNN}


----------



## diezelpower (Jul 29, 2012)

"Those advocating hudud law in Malaysia argue it will be applicable only to Muslims and not affect non-Muslims." 
So as far as this forum goes, nothing to worry about...:/


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I guess that's still better than a "shoot to kill drug dealers policy" that the Philippines have recently adopted!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

diezelpower said:


> "Those advocating hudud law in Malaysia argue it will be applicable only to Muslims and not affect non-Muslims."
> So as far as this forum goes, nothing to worry about...:/


It'll be interesting.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

prof.ishack said:


> It'll be interesting.


The world is changing so I guess all we can do is try to change with it or become hermits..

Jet Lag


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

diezelpower said:


> "Those advocating hudud law in Malaysia argue it will be applicable only to Muslims and not affect non-Muslims."
> So as far as this forum goes, nothing to worry about...:/


Looking at Brunei now, yeah right "it will be applicable only to Muslims and not affect non-Muslims".

Hopefully the proposed amendment hudud bill may not even see the daylight in the parliment


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

roystevenung said:


> Looking at Brunei now, yeah right "it will be applicable only to Muslims and not affect non-Muslims".
> 
> Hopefully the proposed amendment hudud bill may not even see the daylight in the parliment


That's the feeling of almost all non-Muslims and many of the Muslims in the country. In the past it was very difficult for PAS (the Islamic political party that's been pushing for Hudud for decades) to get something like this to be even debated. But all of a sudden it's on the agenda.


----------

